# Genetic results are coming in!



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I just received the first of 3 test results for Leyna's color genetics. This is for the K locus. Leyna has tested as KyKy which is the allele that that contributes to fawn/sable and *TAN POINTS*. I am still waiting on the "a" ressesive black test and the Em masking gene to come in. However, according to the DNA genetic test, Leyna is a bi-color.
Once I figure out how to get my personal info covered on the results, I will post them.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very neat! I would have sworn it would come back as "black."


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I know! It's crazy. However, her sire has very similar markings. He is registered as a black as well but the Czech Republic does not recognize bicolor. They are either black or black and tan. If you look more black, that's what you are registered as. 
This has all been very interesting though.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Since still awaiting the recessive black test, I think it's too close to call that she's definitely a bi-color. That will be the difinitive test IMO, because if she has 2 recessives for black, then she's black. I don't think the presence of genes for tan points automatically makes her a bi-color, no more than having a gene for white masking or whatever genes she carries on the extension locus would make her not black. Black dogs still carry genes on those other loci, but they aren't expressed because the dog is black.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I talked to the company when I received the results and ordered the Ay test today as well. I am pretty darn positive she carries the black resessive. Her dam is 100% a black and she is dark as well, just with more tan.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Her masking gene came back EmEm. But we pretty much knew that.


----------

